
FamilyInSafe: family locator, messenger and checklist - FamilyInSafe
https://familyinsafe.com/
======
slang800
I can't imagine why I'd want a separate messaging app that I only use for
family members, or why I wouldn't just use Trello/Trello-clones for tasklists,
but that location tracking part sounds cool. Right now I use Google Latitude
for that, or whatever it has been renamed to within G+. But their location
sharing/tracking service has been ignored for years and sucks as a result.

~~~
FamilyInSafe
Thank you for feedback.

Trello is cool but I'm not sure that it suitable for family tasks sharing.
FamilyInSafe is better because you can create some grocery list, share it with
your family members and discuss it via chat. All in one app!

By the way, you can get instant notifications when your loved ones visit some
places. For e.g. shop or pharmacy.

Hope you'll find our app useful.

------
Piskvorrr
Put your family in a safe, where none of that Bad World can get to them. Are
breathing holes included?

~~~
FamilyInSafe
I really like good jokes. But it's not that good:)

